# My Jet 1024P Look-alike for sale



## tjb (Apr 26, 2018)

I've decided to sell my Kin-Shin lathe which is nearly exactly like a Jet 1024P.  Bought it from its original owner and have been all the way through.  I've sought and received some invaluable information from H-M members when I was working on it, but I don't know how to cite them here.  In any event, here's a link to the Craigslist ad here in Madison, GA:
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/tls/d/metal-lathe/6572175675.html

Regards,
Terry


----------



## tjb (Apr 28, 2018)

SOLD!  First person who called drove six hours to see it.  He's now on the way home with his new toy!

Thanks to all who aided me in returning this nice machine to great working order.

Regards,
Terry

P.S.:  Gave hobby-machinist a big plug and recommended he join.  Hopefully, he'll be with us soon.


----------

